# The shed, it's a mess but it's my mess........



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes, I know I am not the best organised, but I am trying, it doesn't help that I keep buying more kit all the time to try since my first Swissol purchase back in 2004 (you can see the bag in the pics (Onyx, Cleaner Fluid, Pneu, shampoo etc.. still in it LOL ) and don't like throwing things away or selling what I don't use :wall:





Back when they were still called Swissol.............









Thanks for looking

Jeff


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol nice collection... need to get ocd on the sorting though.. some nice shelves and seperate into wash/polish and protect groups lol


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

As long as you know where everything is that's all that matters :thumb:

Got yourself a fair bit of kit there too...


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> lol nice collection... need to get ocd on the sorting though.. some nice shelves and seperate into wash/polish and protect groups lol


LOL I know mate, thats got to be the next job


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice bottle of glenfiddich hiding there :thumb:


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

awallacee30 said:


> As long as you know where everything is that's all that matters :thumb:
> 
> Got yourself a fair bit of kit there too...


I sort of know where most of it is lol. I really do need a sort out though, get a bit of my OCD focussed on sorting it into known area's etc..

I think in a strange way, I posted these knowing what was coming and that may just be the kick up the 'arris I need to sort it :lol:

Jeff


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Flair said:


> Nice bottle of glenfiddich hiding there :thumb:


LOL something for when it rains and I feel sad :lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great collection there matey.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

badman1972 said:


> LOL something for when it rains and I feel sad :lol:


I love it, I have dreams of buying the 50 year 2010 special, but I dont have that kind of money hanging around :lol:
Usualy get nice 18 year bottle every so often to have drink with my grandad.


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thats a nice collection mate.


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice collection but you also need to get the vise fitted to the right end of the bench.


----------



## soapysuds (Dec 30, 2010)

A proper mans cave! a bottle of glenfiddich and a tin of hamlet for the rainy days. :thumb:


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

soapysuds said:


> A proper mans cave! a bottle of glenfiddich and a tin of hamlet for the rainy days. :thumb:


:lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Mahoosive collection mate, your obsessed :thumb:


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> Mahoosive collection mate, your obsessed :thumb:


Cheers mate, yes, it's a growing obsession too lol.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice collection..


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

totally random question but what size shed is that? looks a decent size and thats about the same amount of stuff I horde.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

TubbyTwo said:


> totally random question but what size shed is that? looks a decent size and thats about the same amount of stuff I horde.


No problem mate, it's 6' x 8'

Jeff


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice bottle of Glenfiddich i spotted in the background there....


----------



## Lars Z (Jul 20, 2011)

Very nice collection there. Hoping to get some stuff into my garage soon.

The shed looks uninsulated(just like my garage), how does the products cope when the frost sets in? Do you take it all indoors, or?


----------



## Cadillacman (Jul 18, 2011)

A nice looking mess you have there...

I'm a bit concerned about those yellow sponges though...hope you don't use them on your paintwork ?

.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lars Z said:


> Very nice collection there. Hoping to get some stuff into my garage soon.
> 
> The shed looks uninsulated(just like my garage), how does the products cope when the frost sets in? Do you take it all indoors, or?


Thanks mate, It is uninsulated mate, just a regular shed, I may bring some of the better waxes inside this winter as they won't be getting used anyway but TBH I haven't in the past and not had any issues with them


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Cadillacman said:


> A nice looking mess you have there...
> 
> I'm a bit concerned about those yellow sponges though...hope you don't use them on your paintwork ?
> 
> .


lol thanks mate, no, the yellow sponges are cut into applicator sized chunks and used for dressing tyres only


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

massive collection but like mine all over the place :lol:


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Kev_mk3 said:


> massive collection but like mine all over the place :lol:


........but we know where everything is........honest.......well nearly anyway :lol:


----------

